# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #200

## akgraner

*Welcome to the 200th Issue of UWN*

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 200 for the week June 27 - July 3rd, 2010.

The purpose of this newsletter is to let everyone know what is happening in all the different corners of the vast Ubuntu community. It's a snapshot of the Ubuntu Community one week at a time.

The first issue was unleashed June 4th, 2006, and a little over four (4) years and seven (7) releases later UWN and the Ubuntu Community continues to mature and grow together.

The Ubuntu News Team, which includes both UWN and Fridge, continues to report what happens, effects, and relates to the the vast and ever growing Ubuntu community, including information from the different teams, LoCos, forums, mailing lists, IRC universe, and newsworthy press coverage and blogs. A very important and helpful contribution many LoCo Teams continue to do is spread the news by translating UWN.

It has undoubtedly been a fun and rewarding experience for all involved!

We would like to thank all our readers for your continued support and feedback and encourage you to keep sending the Ubuntu News Team your comments and corrections (yes, we do make mistakes!).

with gratitude, appreciation, and excitment!

--The Ubuntu News Team

*In This Issue*

Welcome to the 200th Issue of UWNHistoryRetrospectUbuntu Weekly Newsletter Editors and Staff - Past and Present200th Issue InterviewsJoining the UWN staffMaverick Alpha 2 releasedUbuntu Developer Week is back!Ubuntu User Days - Scheduled for July 10-11, 2010Welcome Alessandro Ghersi (lex79) to kubuntu-devTranslations AdvocacyHelp wanted: Testing programs that use the notification areaubuntu-jobs@lists.ubuntu.com mailing listUbuntu Statsloco.ubuntu.com meetingUPDATED: Launchpad read-only 23.00 UTC 6th JulyCleansweep UpdatesDrupal usage within the Ubuntu CommunityGRUB 2: With luck...Application Menu status update for 2 JulyLocal School Board and UbuntuReview of Kubuntu Netbook  Maverick Alpha 2Dropping the "L" WordCreating Ubuntu Server Disk Images using vmbuilderIn The PressIn The BlogosphereQBzr 0.19 Beta 2 ReleasedTake 60 Seconds With Stuart Langridge2010 ARRL Field Day Running UbuntuTurnKey Linux Beta Launches Byobu by Default at LoginOhio LinuxFest Call For Presentations ExtendedFree *software* training, *free* software training, or just GNOME Training!Featured PodcastsUbuntu Development Team Weekly Meeting Minutes LinksMonthly Team Reports: June 2010Upcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and Security

*History*

Before the UWN, there were several other publications that kept the community up to date. Benjamin Mako Hill published the first Ubuntu Traffic 27 August 2004. Ubuntu Traffic was modeled after Kernel Traffic, and even used the same software. It was focused on summaries of major wiki pages, IRC, and mailing list. Mako published it weekly by himself, usually taking about a day to do. Every message sent to every Ubuntu list was read, but soon became very difficult as the community grew. The last issue of Ubuntu Traffic was released 04 February 2005.

Soon, different teams took it on themselves to improve communication internally and to communicate better with the rest of the project and followed the newsletter model to do that. Vincent Untz published the first Ubuntu Desktop Newsletter in December 2005, followed by the Ubuntu Documentation Newsletter, Kubuntu Newsletter, and Edubuntu Newsletter.

Creating separate newsletters became unwieldy quickly. All the newsletters were brought back under one roof when Matt Galvin released the first issue of the UWN on 04 June 2006.

The UWN archives can be found at:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Archive

*Retrospect*

Issue #100 high points: Contributors - Nick Ali, John Crawford, Martin Albisetti, Craig A. Eddy, Isabelle Duchatelle

New Ubuntu QA teamCall for nominations for Tech BoardAlpha 3 Soft FreezeNext Ubuntu Developer Summit

Issue #125 high points: Contributors - Nick Ali, John Crawford, Craig A. Eddy, Dave Bush, Kenny McHenry, Liraz Siri

Jaunty Alpha 3 releasedUbuntu Developer WeekFridge MockupsTechnical Board Run offUDS Jaunty ProceedingsAwards: Ubuntu Forums, Ubuntu, and Canonical

Issue #150 high points: Contributors - John Crawford, Craig A. Eddy, Dave Bush, Nathan Handler, Liraz Siri

Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Desktop Edition reaches end-of-lifeCommunity Council: NominationsMOTU CouncilCall for testing: KVM in Jaunty proposed

Issue #175 high points: Contributors - John Crawford, Craig A. Eddy, Dave Bush, Amber Graner, Liraz Siri

Edubuntu bug day on Tuesday, January 12th2nd call for votes: Ubuntu Developer Membership Board ElectionSimplified Main Inclusion Request processNew MOTU membersUbuntu Manual Project2010: Your Year for Ubuntu Membership

Highlights for Issues 1, 25, 50, and 75 can be found at:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue100

*Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Editors and Staff - Past and Present*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter has been brought to you by: (in order of appearance)

Silviu Bojica, Rocco Stanzione, Jeff Schering, Jonathan Riddell, Matt Galvin, Jerome Gotangco, Christian Bjälevik, John Dong, Jenda Vancura, ZM Chen, Brian Burger, Matt Zimmerman, Rich Johnson, Daniel T. Chen, Paul Sladen, Matthew Revell, Richard Johnson, Corey Burger, Jordan Mantha, Eldo Varghese, John Little, Christian Reis, Henrik Omma, Melissa Draper, Hubert Figuiere, Paul O'Malley, Jenda Vancura, Paul Sladen, Eldo Varghese, Christian Reis, Szilveszter Farkas, Brandon Holtsclaw, Jerome S. Gotangco, Jenda Vancura, Joey Stanford, Matthew Walster, Alexandre Vassalotti, Michael Vogt, Paul O'Malley, David Symons, Pete Savage, "towsonu2003", Fabian Rodriguez, William Grant, Ryan Paul, Jorge O. Castro, Lotusleaf, Jenda Vančura, Matthew Walster, Tony Yarusso, Matty Janssen, Cody Somerville, Toby Smithe, Martin Albisetti, Freddy Martinez, Isabelle Duchatelle, Rj Ian S. Sevilla, Tony Yarusso, RJ Marsan, Mariano Mara, Markus Wimmer, Dan Buch, Nick Ali, Audrey Deutschmann, Gabriele Monti, John Crawford, Dawid van Wyngaard, Lionel Porcheron, Craig A. Eddy, Ruben - Hubuntu, Arlan Vennefron, Dave Bush, Liraz Siri, Kenny McHenry, Dan Trevino, Jeff Martin, Scott Gwin, Sayak Banerjee, Nathan Handler, Daniel Holbach, Amber Graner, Chris Johnston, Penelope Stowe, Daniel Caleb, Mike Holstein, Mackenzie Morgan, Jonathan Carter, Alan Pope, Nigel Babu, and many others!

*200th Issue Interviews*

For the 200th Issue of UWN, Amber Graner interviews Mark Shuttleworth, Jane Silber, Joey Stanford, and Jorge Castro for their comments, reflections, and suggestions for and about the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

Amber asks each person the following questions:

Do you read the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter?  If yes, for how long? If no, what can we, the Ubuntu News Team do to improve it so that you would find it beneficial to read?

What section do you read first and why?

What service does it provide to you personally? What benefit do you see that it provides to Ubuntu? Canonical? Other areas of FOSS?

Since this is the 200th Issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, in your opinion what has been the biggest change in it's evolution to what it is today that you have seen?  What as been the most surprising?

If you could improve one area of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter what section would it be and why?

The Ubuntu News Team is very much a work in progress as we are always looking for ways to improve the service we provide to all readers.  What would you like to see the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter evolve into over the next 100 Issues (roughly 4 cycles)?

When the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter was first started by Benjamin "Mako" Hill in 2004 under the name Ubuntu Traffic it was a Canonical driven project for the Community.  Over time it it has evolved to a Community driven project.  Do you see other Canonical initiated projects going via this route? If so, why is this important and can you hint as to which projects you might like to see this happen with?

Is there anything else you would like to tell the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter readers and staff?

Mark and Jane's interviews were via email as Joey, and Jorge's were recorded. So if your curious about the answers the go to:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...200/Interviews

*Joining the UWN staff*

As Ubuntu continues grow, so does the News Team and the number of related articles, blogs, teams, mailing lists, podcasts, etc., that the UWN staff reports. These are exciting and evolving times for Ubuntu and our community, and the news team is always ready to welcome new contributors and contributions.  Whether you see an article you think would fit nicely with UWN one week or you want to help each week there are several ways you can contribute by joining the Ubuntu News Team. Some ways to join or contribute are listed below.

UWN mailing list: One way to get started is to join the mailing list and post an introduction. We can then help guide you on how to get started working for our publication. https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team.

UWN IRC channel: Anyone can drop by the Ubuntu News channel and ask how they can help. Just join #ubuntu-news on freenode and introduce yourself.

UWN Ideas Wiki:  You can add your ideas to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas

Translations: Anyone can help by translating our editions into another language. We would especially like to see our worldwide network of LoCo teams get involved with translations as a way of contributing back to the community. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*General Community News*

*Maverick Alpha 2 released*

Welcome to Maverick Meerkat Alpha 2, which will in time become Ubuntu 10.10.
Pre-releases of Maverick are *not* encouraged for anyone needing a stable system or anyone who is not comfortable running into occasional, even frequent breakage. They are, however, recommended for Ubuntu developers and those who want to help in testing, reporting, and fixing bugs.

Alpha 2 is the second in a series of milestone CD images that will be released throughout the Maverick development cycle. The Alpha images are known to be reasonably free of showstopper CD build
or installer bugs, while representing a very recent snapshot of Maverick. You can download it here:

http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/alpha-2/ (Ubuntu Desktop and Netbook)
http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/alpha-2/ (Ubuntu Server for UEC and EC2)
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/re...erick/alpha-2/ (Kubuntu Desktop and Netbook)
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/re...erick/alpha-2/ (Xubuntu)
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustud...erick/alpha-2/ (Ubuntu Studio)
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/...erick/alpha-2/ (Mythbuntu)

See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors for a list of mirrors.

Alpha 2 includes a number of software updates that are ready for wider testing. Please refer to http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha2 for information on changes in Ubuntu.

For more information on the Alpha 2 Release of Maverick Meerkat go to:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ly/000731.html

*Ubuntu Developer Week is back!*

Ubuntu Developer Week is back again, which means five days of action-packed IRC sessions where you learn more about hacking on Ubuntu, developing Ubuntu and how to interact with other projects.

Well have a fantastic time from July 12th, 2010 to July 16th, 2010, great speakers, interesting sessions, lots of good questions and great people who get to know each other.

Our sessions cover:

Getting involved with Ubuntu development, becoming a Kubuntu Ninja, Authoring Upstart jobs, Working With Translations, Having fun with Packaging QAHow Daily Builds work, Operation Cleansweep, Setting up a validation dashboard, Working with Merge Proposals, Working with Django, Adopting an Upstream, Forwarding Bugs and Patches UpstreamHow to work with Debian, Ubuntu Server, Xubuntu and Edubuntu goodness, Kernel TriageWidgetcraft, QT Quick, QMLDesktop goodness, Application Indicators, Rocking PapercutsLots of FUN

Please help spread the news, this will be an awesome opportunity to learn more and get involved.

For more information about Ubuntu Developer Week and how you can participate go to:

http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=699

*Ubuntu User Days - Scheduled for July 10-11, 2010*

Just a reminder that Ubuntu User Days will be held on July 10-11, 2010.

The Ubuntu User Days wiki page describes Ubuntu User Days as:

User Days was created to be a set of courses offered during a one day period to teach the beginning or intermediate Ubuntu user the basics to get them started with Ubuntu. User Days is a series of online courses where you can:

learn how to install Ubuntufind equivalent programs in Ubuntulearn how to get helplearn the basics of how to use Ubuntulearn how to get involved in the community

This is the second Ubuntu User Days Events to take place and is growing in popularity.

Want to know how you can participate in Ubuntu User days then go to:

http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Bl...uly-10-11-2010

*Welcome Alessandro Ghersi (lex79) to kubuntu-dev*

The Kubuntu developers have approved, 5 votes to zero, Alessandro's
application to join kubuntu-dev.  Please join me in welcoming him to the team
and encouraging him to keep up the great work he's doing.

This also (should) make Alessandro a member of ubuntu-dev, although it appears there is a bit of adjustment in Launchpad needed to make this formally true. Alessandro is the first member of kubuntu-dev who had not become a MOTU first (I understand he does also plan to take this step).

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/030963.html

*Translations Advocacy*

David Planella of the Ubuntu Community Team, discusses why translation efforts in Ubuntu are important.  David explains, "Translations are a key part of the Ubuntu community, with deep roots in our Ubuntu philosophy. For many users having an operating system in their language is the only way theyll be able to use it (*), so it is just natural that we support this and provide tools to lower the barrier to community translations. Others might be proficient in English and be able to use Ubuntu without natural language support, but still choose to work with it in their language."

David says, "I think this work is just awesome, and I think everyone should get to know about this effort, which does not only enable more people to use Ubuntu, but also makes possible such other amazing stories as keeping an indigenous language alive in our digital age orbeing the only operating system available in a particular language."

David goes on to encourage translators "to blog more on the Planet, tweet/dent about what you and your team is doing and basically spread the word. Translation jams, translation status, areas where help is needed, what you like or dont like about working with Launchpad Translations, or even explaining a bit more about your language there is a whole range of interesting topics to talk about."

To find out more about how you can help with translations, why it's important and even participate in an experiment to help you get some hands on understanding of why translations efforts are important got to:

http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2...ions-advocacy/

*Help wanted: Testing programs that use the notification area*

Matthew Paul Thomas disscusses testing the notification area and where users can help.

He states, "Two months ago I wrote about how Ubuntu is phasing out the notification area.

An important part of this work is surveying Ubuntu applications that use the notification area, working out what they should do instead, and fixing them."

Matthew asks, "So if you have a few spare minutes, please choose one of the programs on the list, install it from Ubuntu Software Center, study how it uses and mentions the notification area, and add your notes to the wiki page."

To find out more about how and where your help is needed in this testing process go to:

http://design.canonical.com/2010/06/...fication-area/

*ubuntu-jobs@lists.ubuntu.com mailing list*

Recently https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-jobs was created to inform the community about Ubuntu-related jobs from Canonical, but also as a way for employers seeking an Ubuntu specialist . Please note that this is an announce-only list.

An explanatory post from the Canonical HR department:

 Dear Friends,

 At Canonical we pride ourselves in our determination to be the best not only in the products and software we produce but with the people who make this company great and the way we reach out to new talent.

 Most companies only let you know when they have jobs available on a careers web site and you never hear from them at any other time.   We on the other hand, a growing company in an ever expanding community, want to try to create something different and believe that with your help we can.

 We are launching a mailing list with the aim of keeping you up to date with new roles as they arise at Canonical and possibly other Ubuntu related roles.  Periodically there will be career profiles and articles we feel may be of value to you in your quest for your ideal job.

 To join the list go to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-jobs

 We recognize that our company is incredibly unique and has a way of doing things what will appeal to many, we also believe our employee brand has the potential to be one of the best in the world and this is just one way to tell you about it.

 We hope that by signing up to this mailing list you'll have the opportunity to get to know us in a way that is not usually available to someone outside the business.

 This is an announce only mailing list, as always if you are interested in a career at Canonical please check out our jobs at: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/

 We look forward to you joining our mailing list and hope that you find it a useful way of staying in touch with us.

To see the original mailing list announcement go to:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ly/000001.html

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (77331) +382 over last weekCritical (32) +3 over last weekUnconfirmed (36885) -304 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Lucid*

 1. English (United Kingdom) (0) +/-0 over last week
 2. Spanish (9126) -350 over last week
 3. Brazilian Portuguese (34822) -102 over last week
 4. French (38265) +/-0 over last week
 5. German (54320) -130 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

The loopholes of libdvdcss2 and encrypted DVD's - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25254/Right clicking applications should present application specific commands - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25261/Seperate trackpad from mouse/trackball configuration - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25246/The integrated FTP should be more reliable - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25234/Filter out electrical noise on built in mics. - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25253/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*LoCo News*

*loco.ubuntu.com meeting*

If you havent seen loco.ubuntu.com yet, then go to: http://loco.ubuntu.com

Its what we call the LoCo Directory and where more and more data of our Local Community teams goes. In the beginning we started with just a simple list of LoCo teams and additional data they can put there. After some time we added the functionality to put events in there too. Its awesome and the work the whole team put into it is just amazing. The good thing is that we all hang out in #ubuntu-locoteams, do code reviews together and learn from each other. Its a fantastic project.

To continue the great story and plan our next steps a bit, well meet in #ubuntu-meeting (irc.freenode.net) on July 8th, 14:00 UTC.

Topics wed like to talk about**:
explain [[http://launchpad.net/loco-directory|the project]] to new interested contributorsreview the [[https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory|list of open bugs]] and reprioritise for the next 2 or 3 releasesgeneral Q&A

If you know a bit about Django, Python, Web development or are keen to learn about it and be part of a fantastic project that powers a great and fantastic part of our community, be there and talk to us.

(Also if you microblog about this and other LoCo stuff, use the #locoteams hashtag.)

For more information go to:

http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=714

*Launchpad News*

*UPDATED: Launchpad read-only 23.00 UTC 6th July*

This replaces the previously announced period of unavailability for the 1st of July.

Launchpads web interface will be read-only, with other aspects offline, for around 90 minutes from 23.00 UTC on the 6th of July 2010.

This is to allow for the release of the latest Launchpad code.

Starts: 23.00 UTC 6th July 2010
Expected back online: 00.30 UTC 7th July 2010

For more information go to:

http://blog.launchpad.net/notificati...0-utc-1st-july

*The Planet*

*Jorge Castro: Cleansweep Updates*

Here are the stats for the last weeks worth of patch review, as part of Operation Cleansweep:

 . Total bugs with patches: 2243 (-27)
 . Reviewed patches: 321 (+11)

 . Bugs with patch-needswork: 82 (+2)
 . Bugs with patch-forwarded-upstream: 123 (+4)
 . Bugs with patch-forwarded-debian: 38 (+5)
 . Bugs with indicator-application: 43 (-1)
 . Bugs with patch-accepted-upstream: 46 (-2)
 . Bugs with patch-accepted-debian: 13 (+1)
 . Bugs with patch-rejected-upstream: 12 (+1)
 . Bugs with patch-rejected-debian: 1 (0)

http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/7457...nsweep-updates

*Rubén Romero: Drupal usage within the Ubuntu Community*

Rubén has submitted a session to Drupalcon Copenhagen 2010 which will focus on how the Ubuntu Community uses Drupal in nearly all areas of web presence from it's main website to LoCo teams as well as marketing sites such as SpreadUbuntu.

Rubén asks the community for help in making his session great. If you have deployed Drupal on Ubuntu or set up a Drupal community site then please take a moment to give Rubén feedback on your experience with Drupal.

To find out more information about Rubén's session and how you can give feedback go to:

http://huayra.wordpress.com/2010/07/...ntu-community/

*Colin Watson: GRUB 2: With luck...*

Colin uploaded a new GRUB 2 package that uses more reliable disk identification when being configured. It also provides simplified debconf questions, avoiding a situation where a user may have accidentally chosen an option which could render a Windows system unbootable.

Other improvements in this version include further documentation work, video improvements, improved UEFI support, automatic configuration support for Fedora 13 and Linux on Xen as well as skipping LVM snapshots instead of failing when they are present.

For more information on Colin's new GRUB 2 package go to:

http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/uc...rub2-with-luck

*Jorge Castro: Application Menu status update for 2 July*

Jorge informs us of a new update of indicator-appmenu and appmenu-gtk that's available in canonical-dx-team PPA for Maverick and Lucid.

Were now on by default for UNE in Maverick. (Thanks didrocks and seb128!)Adding a new utility to make a mock applicationAfter you use the dump tool you can now use mockjsonapp to create a test app with the dump data.This makes it much easier to debug (this how Ted fixed the gimp menus)If an app is being problematic providing a menu dump is the easiest way to provide Ted with the data he needs to fix the menu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExper...enu#DebugToolsThe big grid of moin death has been removed from the wiki page as its hard to keep up to date and weve got more detail in the bug reports anyway.Cody has a bunch of other fixes for appmenu-gtk on hand, Ted will be reviewing them today so you might see some bugs closed that you wont see released until next Thursday.

For more information on Application Menu go to:

http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/7620...ate-for-2-july

*Brett Alton: Local School Board and Ubuntu*

Brett discusses the pros and cons of a school board that has begun to use Open Source software. Brett notes that according to the school board's Manager of Information Technology, [The school Board] "added Firefox and OpenOffice.org to their default list of programs on their Windows images, although Internet Explorer and Microsoft Office are still the default."

Why is this important to Ubuntu?  Brett goes on to mention, "I want to state that last summer they [The School Board] implemented a system using N-Computing devices that allow one computer to turn into four terminals (saving money through lower energy costs and Windows licenses) and experimented with creating Ubuntu images pre-installed with Edubuntu-type programs, like GCompris.

To find out more about the issues the school board is facing in their experiment with Ubuntu and more go to:

http://blog.brettalton.com/2010/07/0...rd-and-ubuntu/

*Jonathan Jesse: Review of Kubuntu Netbook  Maverick Alpha 2*

Jonathan has a Dell Mini 9 and has been switching between Ubuntu Netbook, Ubuntu Unity also Kubuntu Netbook Edition.  In this blog post he reviews the Kubuntu Netbook Edition.

Jonathan describes how he used a virtual machine to install the Kubuntu Netbook Edition and provides screenshots with his descriptions.

To find out more about the Kubuntu Netbook Edition and Jonathan's review go to:

https://jjesse.wordpress.com/2010/07...erick-alpha-2/

*Randall Ross: Dropping the "L" Word*

Randall shares his opinion on Linux and Ubuntu branding and how it's still very common for a typical user to get confused with the different concepts.

He also believes that Linux is not the brand that will take FLOSS to the mainstream, "Despite its standing with Innovators and Early Adopters, 'Linux' is not the brand that will carry the day and take FLOSS mainstream. That chance currently rests with the complete operating system called Ubuntu provided we can clear the confusion and cross the chasm."

Randal provides some thought provoking comments and links.  To read Randall's full post go to:

http://randall.executiv.es/node/15

*Dustin Kirkland: Creating Ubuntu Server Disk Images using vmbuilder*

Dustin covers a script called vmbuilder that can be used to build bootable server images. This can be quite useful in cases where many servers have to be installed in a short amount of time where deploying pre-built images would be faster than doing a pre-seeded installation.

He provides a complete howto on this and he'll also be covering live-helper which can do similar tasks in a subsequent post.

To find out more information and how to do this yourself go to:

http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2010/...sk-images.html

*In The Press*

*Ubuntu Nearing X Server Not Running as Root*

Canonical is inching closer to one of it's goals for Maverick Meerkat 10.10, to be able to run the X.org Server without root privileges. There are a few details left to iron out still, for more details and links to the discussion read below:

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=ODM2Ng

*Debian vs. Ubuntu: Contrasting Philosophies*

Bruce Byfield addresses the philosophical and some of the technical differences between Ubuntu and it's ancestral roots, Debian. Many common misconceptions are addressed as well as an overview of the technical similarities between the cousin distros. Bruce ends the article on the philosophical and community oriented differences between Ubuntu and Debian; citing, as one example, Ubuntu's Code of Conduct and how the CoC has helped maintain an overall polite and courteous discussion in forums and mailing lists. For the full article and the accompanying in-depth discussion, read more below:

http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osr...ilosophies.htm

*Devs Manage to Get Ubuntu on HTC HD2*

Some of the "unofficial" developers on XDA-Forums [1] have managed to port Ubuntu to an HTC HD2 smartphone. While perhaps not the best choice for making phone calls it does represent a rather large milestone for this unofficial team.

[1] http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=651632

http://wirelessstyle.info/2010/07/02...tu-on-htc-hd2/

*In The Blogosphere*

*Discussing Unity in Linux Format*

Jono Bacon inteviewed David Siegel for Linux Format magazine and David reproduces the interview in his blog. David explains his background as a Linux user and how he fits into the Ubuntu design team at Canonical before going on to talk about Unity, the new lightweight interface that can be used on netbooks running Ubuntu. He explains what the goals are for Unity, the benefits of using Unity, and how people can run it now fom a PPA. They hope to have Unity as part of Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.10

http://davidsiegel.org/discussing-un...-linux-format/

*Virtualization on the Ubuntu Desktop: An Overview*

Christopat WorksWithU writes about virtualization on the Ubuntu desktop. He covers why people may want to use virtualization and the drawbacks of virtualization. He plans on covering what tools are availible for the Ubuntu desktop user in a future post.

http://www.workswithu.com/2010/07/01...p-an-overview/

*The One Stop Shop For Ubuntu Customization*

OMG!Ubuntu gives an overview of ways you can customize your Ubuntu desktop install. They include links to further information. They cover apps, themes, customization hacks, and usability hacks along with some other tricks they can think of. They plan on keeping this page updated with as many customization tricks and suggestions as they can think of and invite readers to submit their own.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/o...omization.html

*Talking to Oracle About the MySQL Community*

Jono Bacon was on the Oracle TechCast video show to talk about community in the context of MySQL. He says the community should not prejudge Oracle, however, that Oracle also needs to commit to acting in the Open Source way to best work with the MySQL community.

http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/07/02/...sql-community/

*OMG! Interviews: Alex Chiang, Canonical OEM Team Member*

OMG!Ubuntu talks to Alex Chiang about his work with the Canonical OEM team. They cover what the OEM team does, along with more Alex-specific questions such as his background, why he chose to move to Canonical, and where he wants to see Ubuntu go.
They end with the OMG!Triple Shot of questions: browser choice, guess for 11.04 code name, and application must-install on new Ubuntu set-ups.

For Alex's answers see:

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/o...canonical.html

*Accessing Apps Has Never Looke So Good (UNITY)*

OMG!Ubuntu gives a screenshot of how the Unity PPA looks when installed, along with information on how to get it.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/a...d-so-good.html

*In Other News*

*QBzr 0.19 Beta 2 Released*

On July 1st, 2010, Gary van der Merwe announced the following: "On behalf of QBzr development team I'd like to announce the release of QBzr 0.19beta2 codenamed "Pomegranate"."

More information can be found at:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ba...ly/000334.html

*Take 60 Seconds With Stuart Langridge*

Lynda Phillips interviews Stuart Langridge.  Stuart is a Technical Architect with Online Services, Stuart has been with Canonical for 18 months.

To get to know more about Stuart and see what he had to say about working at Canonical as well as advice for those thinking about applying and/or working for Canonical then go to:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ly/000002.html

*2010 ARRL Field Day Running Ubuntu*

To see a video that Joey Stanford originally posted showing a ham radio operator using Ubuntu on 2010 ARRL (Amature Radio Relay League) Field Day.

http://9w2pju.blogspot.com/2010/06/2...ng-ubuntu.html

*TurnKey Linux Beta Launches Byobu by Default at Login*

Dustin Kirkland writes, "TurnKey Linux is a Canonical Cloud Partner that provides Ubuntu-based Virtual Machine appliances. Alon Swartz of TurnKey recently announced the release of TurnKey Core Beta, re-based on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, and should release an official version shortly after Ubuntu 10.04.1 is generally available."

Dustin goes to to note that, "TurnKey has a real focus on user-friendliness, excellent defaults, and the user's first-run experience. Thus, I was excited to see this bullet in his TurnKey Core Lucid Beta announcement:

User friendly screen wrapper (byobu) launched by default on login."

Dustin also discusses why he likes this idea, "I think this is a great idea, as I have proposed as much at the last couple of Ubuntu Developer Summits. Ciemon Dunville has filed a bug, suggesting that the Maverick Ubuntu Server install should also default to launching Byobu. The output of the latest UDS session was that "we might consider doing this, if enough Ubuntu server users are asking us for it.""

To read more about Byobu by default on TurnKey as well as the Ubuntu Server go to:

http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2010/...-byobu-by.html

*Ohio LinuxFest Call For Presentations Extended*

The Ohio LinuxFest has extended it's Call for Presentations until July 7th, 2010.  If you can make it to the Ohio Linux Fest this is a great opportunity got add more Ubuntu related topics and speakers to the list of choices for presentations.

To learn more about the Ohio LinuxFest of how to submit a presentation go to:

http://www.ohiolinux.org/node/674

*Free *software* training, *free* software training, or just GNOME Training!*

Stormy Peters announces GNOME Training at GUADEC this year!

The training is for developers and its split into four modules. You can sign up for the whole thing or for just the modules you are interested in.

 1. Developer tools and development environments. Source control, autotools, dependencies, compliation environments, debuggers, etc.

 2. The GNOME Platform. Glib, GObject, GTK+, Clutter, Glade, GtkBuilder, DBus, GConf, GStreamer, Telepathy, etc.

 3. A hands-on practical workshop. Set up a GNOME development environment, write a complete GNOME application in Python and integrate with the GNOME desktop.

 4. Community development. Community communication forums, effective community participation, getting changes upstream, getting to maintainer and building a vibrant community.

 To learn more about GUADEC, GNOME and the developer training offered there go to:

http://stormyscorner.com/2010/06/fre...-training.html

*Featured Podcasts*

*Full Circle Podcast #9: Playing a Unicycle and the Trombone*

In this episode, a little later than scheduled; Unity, Gnome-Shell and UNE go head to head.

News: Ubuntu in Business Event, More Maverick Development, Aptitude is out,

Games: Eds goes on a Steam-spree;  Dave s second childhood with the Gameboy Emulator VGA.

Opinion: Gnome-Shell vs. Unity vs. UNE launcher

Interview: Part II of the Lubuntu Project

Q and A: Part III of Mark Shuttleworths sessions from UDS

Feeds for both MP3 and OGG:
 MP3: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/podpre...ep9_010710.mp3
 OGG: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/podpre...ep9_010710.ogg

http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2010/0...-the-trombone/

*At Home With Jono Bacon*

This is the link to Jono Bacon's, Ubuntu Community Manager, weekly videocast.  Jono takes any and all questions from the community about all things Ubuntu and more.  If you missed last weeks episode you can find it at: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/7993830

For more information about At Home with Jono Bacon go to:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon

*Ubuntu Development Team Weekly Meeting Minutes Links*

Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting Minutes for June 29th, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-06-29Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting Minutes from June 29th, 1010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/M.../2010/20100629Ubuntu Server Team Meeting Minutes for June 29th, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Server/20100629Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting Minutes for June 29th, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2010-06-29Ubuntu Foundations Team Meeting Minutes for June 30th, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsT...ings/2010/0630

*Monthly Team Reports: June 2010*

*Ubuntu Governance*

==== Developer Membership Board ====

Developer Membership Board meeting June 8th, 2010 15:00 UTC

The meeting didn't happen due to lack of quorum.

Developer Membership Board meeting June 22nd, 2010 15:00 UTC

Chair: Michael Bienia

Present: Colin Watson, Richard Johnson, Emmet Hikory, Soren Hansen

Absent: Stéphane Graber, Cody Somerville

Action review:

[ACTION] Colin Watson to create ubuntu-kernel-uploaders team owned by the DMB that will provide upload permissions to Ubuntu kernel packages (Still pending)

[ACTION] Cody Somerville to write an e-mail to the list concerning the layout/format of the DMB meeting - membership first (Still pending)

[ACTION] Colin Watson to create Mozilla Package Set (Done).

     [VOTE] Add Alexander Sack (asac), Chris Coulson (chrisccoulson) and Fabien Tassin (fta) as uploaders to the Mozilla Package set (Result: 5 for, 0 against, 0 abstained.)

Administrative Matters:

   "Meeting Structure" and "Voting Procedures" are still pending a discussion on the DMB list.

MOTU application: Stefano Rivera (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StefanoRivera/MOTUApplication)

   Approved: 5 for, 0 against, 0 abstained.

PPU application: Barry Warsaw (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BarryWarsaw/MyApplication)

   Barry Warsaw got upload rights for computer-janitor, python-lazr.restful, python-lazr.restfulclient, python-argparse, python-virtualenv, python-flufl.enum, python-flufl.i18n: 4 for, 0 against, 1 abstained.

Universe contributor application: Lorenzo De Liso (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LorenzoDeLis...torApplication)

   Approved: 4 for, 0 against, 0 abstained.

PPU application: Gediminas Paulauskas (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GediminasPau.../MyApplication)

   Gediminas Paulauskas got upload rights for the packages listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GediminasPaulauskas/Packages (rev #5) from the sections "Zope", "Zope Community", "SchoolTool" and "Python Packaging": 4 for, 0 against, 0 abstained.

   [ACTION] Colin Watson to create a zope packageset incorporating the Zope, Zope Community, and Python Packaging sections, and a schooltool packageset for the SchoolTool section.

PPU application: Monty Taylor (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MontyTaylor/...derApplication)

   Monty Taylor got upload rights for drizzle, gearmand, libdrizzle, libinnodb, libmemcached, python-drizzle and pandora-build: 5 for, 0 against, 0 abstained.

==== IRC Council ====

IRC Council Meeting June 12, 2010 20:00 UTC

Attendance: topyli, nhandler, Pici, jussi, tsimpson

Agreed to accept the current draft of the Operator Guide for use

The Guide is a live document that we can append as necessary. A section is needed on when and how to escalate issues

ACTION: received:  nhandler to move the draft to the appropriate place on the wiki and add a !opguide factoid to channels

Reviewed status of Bug #513915 - IRC Clients join Ubuntu channels by default in Guadalinex

Terence has commented on the bug, asking what progress has been made. Replies indicate progress

Waiting for closure.

IRC Council Meeting June 27, 2010 18:00 UTC

Attendance: jussi, tsimpson, topyli

 *No agenda items

  *tsimpson brought up the discussion of dual cloaks but we decided to wait for attendance of nhandler (freenode staffer).

  *No new bugs.

==== Technical Board ====

Meeting of the TB, 2010-06-01

Chair: Keybuk

Present: kees, mdz, pitti, sabdfl

Review of Actions

Keybuk had sent draft mail to TB about sparc and ia64 ports, no objections were received, so the board carried and keybuk will send the mail

Chromium standing FFe

The board discussed a standing Feature Freeze Exception for Chromium, however since the package has not yet had any SRUs, it was decided that this should be deferred until a reasonable (Kees suggested 3) number had been completed.  Martin Pitt will re-raise this once he feels it has proven it's worth an exception.

Community Bugs

The board resolved that the issue of ubuntu-drivers many roles should be a medium-priority bug, and should be fed back to the Launchpad team as part of the usual process

Chair for next meeting: cjwatson

*Ubuntu Development Teams*

==== Xubuntu Team ====

Xubuntu team report for June, 2010

===== Bug Triage =====

Many bugs have been triaged and fixed this month.

===== Packaging, Development, & Testing =====

In cooperation with Debian packaged and synced Xfce 4.6.2 for Maverick.

Released Maverick Meerkat Alpha1 on 2010-06-03. This is the first development release of what will become the next version of Xubuntu, 10.10. It available for testing purposes at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/r...erick/alpha-1/ .

===== Website & Marketing =====

Xubuntu needs a new Marketing Lead. Contact us per http://xubuntu.org/devel if interested

===== Documentation =====

Xubuntu needs a new Documentation Lead. Contact us per http://xubuntu.org/devel if interested

*Ubuntu LoCo Teams*

==== Catalan Team ====

June 1st: LoCo irc meeting. Thoughts about Lucid release party.

June 4th: all the machines (5) made Lucid at the Administration (http://blocs.xtec.cat/secretariatorrevicens/)  of IES Torre Vicens Secondary School (http://iestorrevicens.xtec.cat/) in Lleida.

June 5th: upgrade from LTS to LTS on Caliu.cat server.

June 7th: announce for next place to hold a release party.

June 16th: LoCo irc meeting. Creating a new team for information distribution.

June 26th: Ubuntu Coffee chat at the Casal Popular La Guitza, Sant Cugat del Vallès, near Barcelona.

June 29th: Assistance to a meeting for a new Catalan free software and knowledge coordination (http://ccpl.cat).

==== French Team ====

June 4th, 5th : RSSIL (http://www.salon-informatique-maubeuge.com/) in Maubeuge

June 5th : Install Party (http://ubuntu-party.org/install-part...tu-a-coutances) in Coutance

June 7th : weekly ubuntu-fr-webteam meeting

June 12th : Install Party (http://alolise.org/spip.php?article230) in Saint-Étienne

June 12th : Status meeting for the staff on the Install Party 10.04 in Paris.

June 14th : weekly ubuntu-fr-webteam meeting

June 18th : Ubuntu Party (http://ubuntu-party.org/marseille-18-juin-2010) in Marseille

June 19th : Install Party (http://ubuntu-party.org/install-part...d-a-sarrebourg) in Sarrebourg

June 21st : weekly ubuntu-fr-webteam meeting

June 22nd : ubuntu-fr !LocoTeam meeting (minutes (http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/evenements/...association_cr))

results of our web activities by each teams (design, documentation, forum, planet)

results of our last events

results of our new online store

changes in the teams admins

future big events (RMLL, vieilles charrues, braderie de Lille, Ubuntu Party)

future improvements of our web platform (new design, upgrades, new plugins)

June 26th : Install Party (http://www.pullco.fr/) in Saint Viance

June 26th : Install Party (http://www.aldil.org/les-activites/les-install-party) in Lyon by SUPInfo

June 28th : weekly ubuntu-fr-webteam meeting

==== Ubuntu Ireland ====

Regular Monthly IRC Meeting was held at 8pm Irish time on Wednesday 16th June 2010.The date has been set for our next OSSBarcamp 25-26th September 2010 planing is under way.We had a lively Ubuntu Hour on the 28th of June at 6pm at the Trinity Capital Hotel bar. We met Orla who won the Ubuntu Women play day competition photos and write upPlans are under way for a July Geeknic |date to be decided

==== Ubuntu Israel ====

shualdon entered as an op to the room #ubuntu-il.

CDs and badges (thanks to System76) was started to be sent to people all over the country!

==== Japanese Team ====

We released Ubuntu Japanese Remix 10.04 LTS on May 5th and fixed version on May 13th.

http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/products/J...lized/download

We have started the monthly series "Ubuntu Monthly Report" on the magazine, Software Design from the May issue.

http://gihyo.jp/magazine/SD/archive/2010/201005

We wrote articles about technologies in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS for the June issue of Software Design.

http://gihyo.jp/magazine/SD/archive/2010/201006

Ubuntu Magazine Japan Vol.4 (including Japanese Remix CD) was released on May 31th.

http://ubuntu.asciimw.jp/elem/000/000/010/10163/

The July issue of Software Design (including Japanese Remix CD) was released on June 18th.

http://gihyo.jp/magazine/SD/archive/2010/201007

We attended Open Source Conference 2010 Sendai and held a seminar. Slides and Videos are available from the link below.

https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/OSC2010Sendai

==== Romanian Team ====

Local free shipping of Ubuntu CD program started (http://www.ubuntu.ro/obtine/cere-cd) in addition to our already existent sticker free shipping (http://www.ubuntu.ro/participa/promovare/autocolante)

Start the collaboration with the organizers of IP Workshop summer school: http://calimanesti.ipworkshop.ro/

==== Ubuntu United Kingdom LoCo Team ====

This month we have been planning the Ubuntu In Business (http://ubuntuinbusiness.eventbright.com) event, the Geeknic and other upcoming activities.

We have been looking at the branding guidelines and a number of designs and mockups for the UK website and logo have been put forward for discussion.

==== United States Teams ====

===== US Teams Project =====

Published next in series of interviews and articles with approved state teams:

LoCos, Leaders, and Lessons Learned: Pennsylvania Team (http://ubuntu-us.org/?q=node/14370)

Launched "The Best Wiki Pages You Didn't Know About" series of articles:

The Best Wiki Pages You Didn't Know About**: LoCo Teams Best Practices and Guidelines (http://ubuntu-us.org/?q=node/14369)

===== Ubuntu California =====

IRC meetings on June 13th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...tings/10June13) and June 27th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...tings/10June27) to recap our 10.04 release (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...s/LucidRelease) events, discuss new processes (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...hpadMembership) for our Launchpad group, talk about Ubuntu Hours (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...ts/UbuntuHours), and begin planning for a LoCo website

Nathan started an Ubuntu Hour in Lake Forest (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/001212.html). Elizabeth started one in San Francisco (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/001220.html).

===== Ubuntu Chicago LoCo Team =====

2010-06-07: Monthly Team IRC Meeting

Discussed trying a one-time Ubuntu hour type event

===== Iowa Team =====

June Meeting

June 24, 2010 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/IowaTeam/20100624)

===== New York State Team =====

Events:

20100619 9am - 5:30pm FOSSCON 2010  FOSSCON 2010 @ RIT (http://fosscon.org/)

Meetings:

No mettings held

===== Pennsylvania Team =====

Team founder and contact Bret Fledderjohn interviewed by Ubuntu US:

LoCos, Leaders, and Lessons Learned: Pennsylvania Team (http://ubuntu-us.org/?q=node/14370)

Discussion for Software Freedom Day plans started (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/001085.html)

*Additional Ubuntu Teams*

==== Ubuntu Beginners Team ====

Voting for new members to the BeginnersTeam. The new members are,ddecatorDarkwingDuckTenachBeginners Team Focus Groups news and happenings.Collin15 was appointed the new lead of the Beginners Team Development Focus GroupsDarkwingDuck was appointed the new lead of the Beginners Team IRC Focus Groups/IRCA new membership process was decided to be put into affect by the Beginners Team Wiki Focus Groups/Wiki lead, zkriesse.

==== Ubuntu Classroom Team ====

June 10: Daniel Holbach and David Futcher led Patch Reviewers Team and Operation Cleansweep (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Tr...ogs/2010-06-10)

June 23-29: Julien Savard led a series of 4 Introduction to C# classes

Day 1: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/06/23...classroom.html

Day 2: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/06/24...classroom.html

Day 3: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/06/25...classroom.html

Day 4: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/06/28...classroom.html

Continued planning the upcoming Ubuntu User Day (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays)

Began organizing Ubuntu Developer Week (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek)

==== Ubuntu Women Team ====

New team leadership announced: Melissa Draper, Leigh Honeywell, Elizabeth Krumbach

Ubuntu Women June 2010 Election Poll Results (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002888.html)

Winner of run-off poll announced! (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002913.html)

New team logo sample from Troy Sobotka (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002894.html)

IRC Meeting - June 24, 2010 - 2200 UTC (http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100624)

Website Redevelopment Status Update (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002865.html)

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Monday, July 05, 2010*

==== Security Team Catch-up ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: nothing formal, just a weekly catch-up. Weekly Ubuntu Security Team catch-up meeting. Anyone is welcome to join if they want to watch, contribute, etc.

*Tuesday July 06, 2010*

==== Asia - Oceania RMB Meeting ====

Start: 10:00 UTCEnd:  11:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/R...ds/AsiaOceania

==== Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting ====

Start: 13:00 UTCEnd:  14:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/M.../2010/20100706

==== Developer Membership Board ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd:  15:00 UTCLocation: None listed as of publicationAgenda:  None listed as of publication

==== Desktop Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:30 UTCEnd:  17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-desktopAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd:  18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  Not listed as of publication

==== LoCo Teams Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd:  18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-locoteamsAgenda:  Not listed as of publication

==== EMEA Membership Meeting ====

Start: 20:00 UTCEnd:  21:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA

==== Community Council Meeting ====

Start: 21:00 UTCEnd:  23:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda Per CC Agenda page, as of 11/29/08

*Wednesday, July 07, 2010*

==== Weekly Ubuntu Foundations team meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd:  16:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsT...ings/2010/0707 * Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam

==== Jono Bacon @ Home Videocast : Various Topics and Q+A ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd:  19:00 UTCLocation: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-baconAgenda:  This is a weekly videocast by the Ubuntu Community Manager, Jono Bacon in which he discusses a range of topics and also provides a regular weekly Q+A.

==== Edubuntu Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd:  20:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda

*Thursday, July 08, 2010*

==== Ayatana UX Team meeting ====

Start: 12:00 UTCEnd:  12:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  * Introductions * Review team charter * Organize first UX activity * Brainstorm future UX activities

==== Ubuntu Women Project Meeting ====

Start: 12:00 UTCEnd:  13:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-women-projectAgenda:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings

==== LoCo Directory Meeting ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd:  15:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/

*Friday, July 09, 2010*

==== Maverick Weekly Release Meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd:  16:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/Agenda

*Saturday, July 10, 2010*

==== BugJam ====

Start: 20:00 UTCEnd:  21:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-us-dc Location: IRC channel #ubuntu-bugsAgenda:  cockroaches & beetles

==== Ubuntu IRC Council Meeting ====

Start: 20:00 UTCEnd:  21:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcC.../MeetingAgenda

*Sunday, July 11, 2010*

==== Ubuntu Forums Unanswered Posts Team Meeting ====

Start: 22:00 UTCEnd: 23:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntuforums-unansweredAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnansweredPostsTeam/Meetings

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.10, 9.04, 9.10, and 10.04*

*Security Updates*

USN-927-4: nss vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-927-4USN-927-5: nspr update - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-927-5USN-930-1: Firefox and Xulrunner vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-930-1USN-930-2: apturl, Epiphany, gecko-sharp, gnome-python-extras,	liferea, rhythmbox, totem, ubufox, yelp update - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-930-2USN-930-3: Firefox regression - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-930-3USN-956-1: sudo vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-956-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

sudo 1.6.8p12-1ubuntu6.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ne/012855.html

*Ubuntu 8.10 Updates*

None Reported

*Ubuntu 9.04 Updates*

cherrypy3 3.0.2-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ne/010093.htmlsudo 1.6.9p17-1ubuntu3.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ne/010094.htmlant 1.7.1-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ly/010095.htmlgrub2 1.96+20080724-12ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ly/010096.html

*Ubuntu 9.10 Updates*

sudo 1.7.0-1ubuntu2.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ne/012406.htmlant 1.7.1-4ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ly/012407.htmlruby-gnome2 0.19.0-2ubuntu4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ly/012408.htmlbash-completion 1:1.0-3ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ly/012409.html

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

dpkg 1.15.5.6ubuntu4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011465.htmldebian-installer 20081029ubuntu102.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011466.htmlflashplugin-nonfree 10.1.53.64ubuntu0.10.04.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011467.htmleucalyptus 1.6.2-0ubuntu30.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011468.htmlapp-install-data-partner 12.10.04.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011469.htmlsudo 1.7.2p1-1ubuntu5.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011470.htmlant 1.7.1-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011471.htmlqemu-kvm 0.12.3+noroms-0ubuntu9.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011472.htmllibdbusmenu 0.2.9-0ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011473.htmlgcj-4.4 4.4.3-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011474.htmljsch 0.1.42-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011475.htmlatk1.0 1.30.0-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011476.htmlempathy 2.30.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011477.htmlcasper 1.236.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011478.htmllemonpos 0.9.1-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011479.htmlgrub2 1.98-1ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011480.htmlupdate-manager 1:0.134.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ly/011481.html

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Amber GranerLiraz SiriNathan HandlerJ. Scott GwinDaniel CalebPenelope StoweJonathan CarterAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

